# Will you Americans....



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Will you Americans quit buyin all the ammo please? :teehee: I went to get some 12 gauge shells surplus 7.63x39 and even a 525 brick of .22s All sold out and back ordered. I feel for ya though. :buds: Bought some stingers that'll hold me for a bit.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

It's crazy, isn't it? Ammo out almost everywhere, even .22. SPG just had 640 round spam cans of 7.62x39 for $176, and sold out in minutes yesterday.

Anything gun related is up. AK parts kits $150 before Dec 14, now $325 and up.
AR lowers $80 before Dec 14, now $250 and up

Many places with .223 and 5.56 are over $1 a round when they have it.
Nuts, hope y'all stocked up on ammo along with your other preps in the past. Deals are and will be hard to find now and in the future.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Crying the same tears here. Checked while I was in the shopping district today...no .22LR or small rifle primers. We can "live" without most caliber for a bit longer....but are hurting for primers and well....with 4 of us we go through .22 like water around here, so our stash will be depleted quickly. We are use to getting a brick most times we are over on that side of the county.

Hey, Ross....maybe "You Canadians" could start your own ammo companies and help supply us all, Ah? eep:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Ammunition is made in Canada I'll post a link..... heeeey wait a second find your own darn ammo!


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Not buying all of it---just the good stuff. I still find it, just have to keep looking's all. I still run out of money before I run out of ammo to buy.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

And to think - my neighbor just gifted me a brick of 22LR. He target shoots mostly and for that he uses sub sonic 22LR. That was a nicer present than I thought. My dad has passed away, his son is a real nut case and hates his mom and dad. He and I treat each other like a 63yrs and up father and son would. I am the 63, he just turned 80.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well if the prez wanted us ready for a Chinese invasion he couldn't have found a better way to get us all equipped 

if only the manufacturers could keep up , there is big money to be made , the question is will people start storing more ammo 

I know if they get the background checks on ammo everyone will be buying by the case you will go from <100 rounds in most houses to >1000 rounds per house


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ross said:


> Ammunition is made in Canada I'll post a link..... heeeey wait a second find your own darn ammo!


One of my favorite Christmas gifts (to give or get) was CIL ammunition. The boxes were so colorful. I treasure the empty 30/30, 3006, 12 gage and 22 boxes I for once in my life had brains enough to keep. I even saved some Sabre tipped rounds and some purple paper shotgun shells. The boxes bring back a lot of memories. I believe the last time I purchased any was the early 80's?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

So YOU'RE the reason I can't find Stingers!!!! 
Must have more in case of the zombie squirrel apocalypse.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Just checked the stores. No ammo that I need available.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well my order of 7.62x39 is in 500 rounds of non corrosive FMJ $169. OF COURSE there's a snow storm tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Whatever shortages that were are no longer an issue at the gun shop were I and some LEOs I know do our shopping.

I went in yesterday to pick up .22s, 9mm, 40 cal and 30-06 ammunition and got what I wanted at fairly usual for the last few years pricing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> well if the prez wanted us ready for a Chinese invasion he couldn't have found a better way to get us all equipped
> 
> if only the manufacturers could keep up , there is big money to be made , the question is will people start storing more ammo
> 
> I know if they get the background checks on ammo everyone will be buying by the case you will go from <100 rounds in most houses to >1000 rounds per house


resurrecting an old thread 

well did 2013 make us store more ammo , apparently not quite enough.

are we at 1000 rounds per house yet you think 

is that enough or do we need 10,000 per house


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Per caliber seems right.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

No excuse for being short sighted like this. I had enough ammo stockpiled for a one shooter family to last a long, long time. I only had one brick of .22 because I only shot any every few years when the squirrels would agitate me enough eating apples off the trees. 

So, I went from a one shooter (decently trained and experienced) to a four shooter family (all that need training). Training new shooters requires over 10x the ammunition as keeping somewhat sharp or at least passable. 

I am most disappointed in myself over the .22 short sightedness. You can do an awful lot of inexpensive training if you had a stockpile.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

1,000 rounds. I stubbed my toe on that many just last night.

I hate it when they fall out of my pocket.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

1000 rounds isn't enough when you have no idea when you will be able to replace what you shoot.

the last few years I was running around 3-4K rounds a year maybe more with 22lr 

this has put a serious damper on fun 

I got the boy fairly well trained before this shortage started , then he started flinching after a few months of very minimal shooting.

time for ball dummy and limited ammo training dry fire 5 fire 1 perfect shot , repeat


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I think it makes a difference as to caliber as to how many rounds you need.

.223/5.56 you need lots, as it doesn't take long to run through 2 or 300 rounds. Same with any handgun round.

You can never have enough .22.

Something like .308 or 30-06 if you only have it in bolt action, you need less. You don't go through it as fast.

I feel bad for guys I know who only have like one or two boxes of each caliber.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

For plinking and target shooting, politics of the day and peace of mind you need deep shelves.
For actual social work you only need a couple of rounds.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

It's kinda expensive to plink with one of these nowadays.










Oh for the days when you could pick up 1000 rounds of Russian, steel cased, 7.62 X 39 for just a tad over $100, now it's around $400.

If you can find it.


----------

